# so ruhig hier ...



## wotan_S_rache (20. Dezember 2006)

besinnliche Zeit ??


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Dezember 2006)

wir sind alle im winterschlaf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (20. Dezember 2006)

wollte schon sagen eingeschneit aber liegt ja nich mal schnee


----------



## orchknurz (20. Dezember 2006)

bei dem wetter kein wunder ? oder ? 
wie sieht es am sa. nachmittag mit ner kleinen tour ab tiergarten aus ? brunn/birkensee


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachtsstress? Familienzeit? Internet kaputt?


----------



## Blackcycle (21. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachtsfeiern?


----------



## orchknurz (21. Dezember 2006)

SA. 13:00 TIERGARTEN EINGANG:


----------



## Mupuckl (21. Dezember 2006)

oh du fröhliche ....dabei!


frankenrabiator


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Dezember 2006)

... na aber mindestens und prost für 2007


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Dezember 2006)




----------



## orchknurz (22. Dezember 2006)

MOIN,
hab mir neue pedale gekauft. look 4x4 baugleich mit crankbrothers egg beater. ich komm nur sehr schwer raus und rein nur mit richtig druck fast unmöglich... kann ir jemand weiterhelfen ?
grüße flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2006)

dreh mal die platten an den schuhen, die lösen in der einen richtung leichter
aus. evtl hilft auch ein unterlegplättchen unter die eigentlich platten, damit
die ein wenig weiter aus dem schuh kucken.
ich hatte auch mal welche von look und kann dir sagen, dass die sich nach ein
paar wochen soweit abgenutzt haben, dass das flutscht wie nix...
cranks sind eigentlich die bessere wahl, auch wenn da ab und an der käfig bricht.


----------



## orchknurz (22. Dezember 2006)

werd ich machen... danke. 
kommst du nun morgen zum TG ?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2006)

nee, fahr morgen schon zu elterns auf meine weihnachtsrunde
ab dem 27.12 ist wieder einsatz am buck angesagt ...


----------



## Beerchen (22. Dezember 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> bei dem wetter kein wunder ? oder ?
> wie sieht es am sa. nachmittag mit ner kleinen tour ab tiergarten aus ? brunn/birkensee





orchknurz schrieb:


> SA. 13:00 TIERGARTEN EINGANG:



So wie es momentan aussieht, könnte es bei mir zeitlich klappen  

Falls ich nicht pünktlich da sein sollte, braucht Ihr aber nicht auf mich zu warten.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## deathtrap18 (22. Dezember 2006)

war letzten Samstag auch Zabo-Trails unterwegs,..

war da evlt. ein größerer Treff/Ausfahrt?

sind am Löwensaal vorbeigefahren,-. Auffahrt hoch,.. 

..und wurden angesprochen "die anderen habt ihr schon verpasst" 

wir   ,. hö?.. axo.. andere Truppe,


aufgebauter Tisch, und das Fräulein hatte ein Checkliste... , aufgestellte Getränke.. 

war da ein selbstorganisiertes Rennen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2006)

ne kleine ausfahrt ...
http://zabotrails.de/pic/news/Zabocup.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathtrap18 (22. Dezember 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh     axo  

muss ja tierisch spaßig gewesen sein 



sollte auch mal öfters die Zabotrails fahren,. (obwohl die ja recht geil sind,. und fahrtechnisch für jeden was dabei ist) bin ich bis jetzt irgendwie immer nur Wendelsteintrails, Dillberg, Altenthannsteig, Röthenbachklamm und änliches unterwegs gewesen,...        hat mich bisher immer so wenig/selten gereizt Richtung Nürnberg/Stadt zu fahren (wohne:Feucht),...     lieber in die Pampa   

aber werd mir wohl mal die nächsten Weekends einen gescheiten (hirn)Plan der zabo-trails verschaffen


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Dezember 2006)

des wetter regt mich auf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Dezember 2006)

ja aber wieso? das ist doch bestes fahrwetter, besser als dieses jahr
okt, nov, dez können wir es echt nicht bekommen


----------



## orchknurz (23. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, muss leider für heute absagen. fahre kurz nach frankfurt und bin nicht vor 16:00 in nbg. evtl. abends nen kleinen nightride ...

wünsche euch ein frohes fest und hoffe es geht die feiertage was zamm..glühweintour oder so 
gruß flo


----------



## orchknurz (23. Dezember 2006)

so zurück aus frankfurt. is nun jemand gefahren ?


----------

